# In A Pickle



## Coaster19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi 
Im married to a Portuguese lady and living in the UK, we have just moved to be nearer my children (Only 50 miles away) and we still never get any visits from them. We are in our 50s and live in a bungalow in a semi rural area. My wife has family in Portugal from her previous marraige also her own property there. I know she misses her country so so much, I have visited it twice and have fallen in love with it. Now the big question ? Shall we move to portugal to spend the rest of our lives and be happy or live in the UK wondering if my kids will come and visit us ? Im more and more pushed to portugal but the only thing that stops us is that we both are on disability benifits and are worried if we would loose them if we moved to portugal, as this is our only income. Surely we can't be expected to live in the uk just to carry on with benifits. I can see some of you saying that we should not be coming if we cannot support otherselves but even we have a right to be happy.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Check out the benefits in UK some are transferable, some not. 

Afraid the answer is if your benefits are only payable in UK then if that's your source of income that's where you will need to live. 

Portugal quite rightly won't pay them as you've not contributed to the Social Security system and benefits here are not anywhere near the same or at same levels.
The situation might be slightly different for your wife but not greatly.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello Coaster

Fred and i have a great family but we have decided that while we have some time ahead of use both we have decided to move. It is hard to leave family behind but we are doing what we consider is best for both Fred and myself. Skype is great and we are moving to an area close to links to the motorways system. Our family all live in the Warrington and Merseyside areas so Liverpool airport is handy. We have no regrets so i would say do what is right for you both and if your family is like ours then they will all be behind you ours are.

Krystyna and Fred


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are talking about DLA, you will get all the care component and the lowest mobilty component. Incapacity benefit, soon to be Employment and Support allowance is fully transferable, as is Industrial injuries benefit.


----------



## Coaster19 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have just found this and it says you only get it for 2yrs

Receive your benefits abroad


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a little confused back in September you said you where over sorting Villa out for renting, so you no doubt have some other income that should be declared in UK & Portugal which might affect your benefits.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Coaster19 said:


> I have just found this and it says you only get it for 2yrs
> 
> Receive your benefits abroad


No it doesn't.


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

My brother and I both had the opportunity to go to Canada 30 years ago, jobs waiting etc. He went, I stayed because of family.

He is now a millionaire retired at 50 with a proper pension, I am still slogging my guts out well past that age and no sign of retirement any time soon.

Oh and the family, well they all went their seperate ways and hardly ever hear from them.

To echo the earlier sentiments, not just for this couple but for anybody thinking of flying the nest, do what suits you.


----------

